# [SOLVED] My HP Deskjet 5550 printer won't print!



## FunnyMan (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello all,
I'm hoping you'll be able to help me with my problem.
I have the printer mentioned above, and it has gone crazy. The light keeps blinking! First it said it need new ink, but when I changed the ink cartridge, it decided it's out of paper. It has plenty of paper!
What do I do with my printer?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: My HP Deskjet 5550 printer won't print!*

I would suggest you remove all ink cartridges and paper and disconnect the printer from the computer. Next unplug (not just power off but completely unplug from the wall) the printer for at least 10 minutes. Then replace the ink cartridge and the paper. Plug the printer back in and see if it read everthing correctly. Then plug it back into the computer and run a test page. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## FunnyMan (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: My HP Deskjet 5550 printer won't print!*

Thanks a lot for your suggestion! It worked like a charm.

Actually, I also googled this issue a bit, and found someone with the same problem at this forum: http://www.fixya.com/support/t140419-hp_deskjet_5550_printer
The solution they gave her was to throw out the printer! I really hate throwing away things I spent money on. At least now I don't have to throw mine away.

Thanks again!


----------



## lucyrssll (Aug 7, 2008)

*HP Deskjet 5550 ink*

Stinkyink now offer ink cartridges for the HP Deskjet 5550 ink. Oh and it's free delivery too!


----------

